# Milan. extra budget per Aubameyang più Kalinic.



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.

La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.

Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiatoda Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. A favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.



Io farei una porcata immensa. Spingerei affinché l'Atletico Madrid possa riprendere Diego Costa, lo prenderei in prestito fino a gennaio per tenerlo "allenato" (perché l'Atletico non può tesserarlo fino all'anno prossimo), dopodiché appena Diego Costa esce da Casa Milan faccio entrare Zlatan a firmare e prendere il posto dello spagnolo


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

Dubito. Aubameyang esclude qualunque altro attaccante. È il top player promesso dall'inizio. Anche perché Silva non farà sicuramente il terzo attaccante dopo che lo abbiamo pagato quasi 40 milioni!

Se salta Auba, allora sì Kalinic e resterebbe un extra budget per un altro arrivo, magari a metà campo.

Ma è inutile dire che tra Aubameyang e gli altri ci corre un abisso, se arriva lui, attaccante da 30 goal di media a campionato, giù la maschera perché lotteremmo per il primo posto.


----------



## Gekyn (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiatoda Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. A favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.



Partiamo dal presupposto che non siamo più nelle mani di Galliani, Mirabelli se ha deciso di acquistare il gabonese, avrà fatto le sue dovute deduzioni anche con l'allenatore, e sono convinti di prenderlo vorrà dire che per il gioco di Montella e il calcio italiano Aubameyang sia uno dei profili migliori per questo Milan.


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiatoda Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. A favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.



Ma a sto punto non sarebbe meglio usare i soldi del cartellino di Kalinic per pagare lo stipendio di ibra?
Utopia comunque, ma se dobbiamo commentare la notizia della gazzetta..


----------



## Eziomare (8 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe meraviglioso un extra budget, ma non ci credo.
Come non credo nelle nostre possibilita' di accaparrarci Aubameyang.
Troppi soldi vuole lui e troppi ne chiede il Dortmund.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io farei una porcata immensa. Spingerei affinché l'Atletico Madrid possa riprendere Diego Costa, lo prenderei in prestito fino a gennaio per tenerlo "allenato" (perché l'Atletico non può tesserarlo fino all'anno prossimo), dopodiché appena Diego Costa esce da Casa Milan faccio entrare Zlatan a firmare e prendere il posto dello spagnolo



Ingegnoso! Ma non facciamo più queste cose, con giocatori di 36 anni poi.
Adesso puntiamo ai giovani, motivati e di prospettiva, per costruire un ciclo solido e vincente. L'obiettivo di medio termine è lottare per VINCERE la Champions, se non si è capito..


----------



## antonio92 (8 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io farei una porcata immensa. Spingerei affinché l'Atletico Madrid possa riprendere Diego Costa, lo prenderei in prestito fino a gennaio per tenerlo "allenato" (perché l'Atletico non può tesserarlo fino all'anno prossimo), dopodiché appena Diego Costa esce da Casa Milan faccio entrare Zlatan a firmare e prendere il posto dello spagnolo



sulla parte di diego costa sono d' accordo ed è fattibile, dato che è di mendes, e che l' atletico non andrebbe a rinforzare una concorrente, anzi da noi in teoria entrerebbe solo se andre silva non rispetta le aspettative quindi meno rischio infortuni, ma qualche partita per tenersi in forma. Per Ibra non si può, causa commissioni folli chieste da Raiola, a parte che ibra ha l' ultima occasione di vincere la champions e si sceglierà con calma la squadra che potrebbe farlo e che potrebbe avere bisogno di lui. A gennaio comunque qualcosa troveremmo per rimpiazzare Costa.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che non siamo più nelle mani di Galliani, Mirabelli se ha deciso di acquistare il gabonese, avrà fatto le sue dovute deduzioni anche con l'allenatore, e sono convinti di prenderlo vorrà dire che per il gioco di Montella e il calcio italiano Aubameyang sia uno dei profili migliori per questo Milan.



Aubameyang è un fuoriclasse, avrebbe un impatto enorme e cambierebbe le prospettive perché segna un goal a partita da diverse stagioni, anche in Europa. Oltre ad essere un attaccante che gioca con e per la squadra. Insomma il massimo per il gioco di Montella.

Mirabelli lo segue e lo tratta da gennaio minimo. Ha anche portato Montella a vederlo dal vivo. Abbiamo anche fatto un'offerta al Borussia di 70 milioni che i tedeschi hanno già accettato. Poi però l'inserimento del psg e soprattutto del Tianjin hanno alzato le richieste di ingaggio del giocatore, che adesso sono fuori portata. Ma se come sembra queste trattative saltassero e rimanessimo gli unici pretendenti...


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

*La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.*


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2017)

Ormai ci avete fatto assaggiare Aubameyang, se si presentano con Kalinic...


----------



## VonVittel (8 Luglio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> sulla parte di diego costa sono d' accordo ed è fattibile, dato che è di mendes, e che l' atletico non andrebbe a rinforzare una concorrente, anzi da noi in teoria entrerebbe solo se andre silva non rispetta le aspettative quindi meno rischio infortuni, ma qualche partita per tenersi in forma. Per Ibra non si può, causa commissioni folli chieste da Raiola, a parte che ibra ha l' ultima occasione di vincere la champions e si sceglierà con calma la squadra che potrebbe farlo e che potrebbe avere bisogno di lui. A gennaio comunque qualcosa troveremmo per rimpiazzare Costa.



Avresti ragione se non fosse che Ibra ha 36 anni e si è appena frantumato il ginocchio. Non ci saranno squadre che possono vincere la Champions a volerlo. Probabilmente saremmo una delle mete migliori per lui.
Per quanto riguarda Raiola, beh, se Zlatan si inpunta c'è poco da fare. E il maiale non avrà pretese eccessive perché Ibra non è un asset economico dello stesso valore di Donnarumma. Sarà più facile arrivare a un compromesso.
Altrimenti amen, si prende un altro, nessun problema.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ingegnoso! Ma non facciamo più queste cose, con giocatori di 36 anni poi.
> Adesso puntiamo ai giovani, motivati e di prospettiva, per costruire un ciclo solido e vincente. L'obiettivo di medio termine è lottare per VINCERE la Champions, se non si è capito..



Vero. Ma la dirigenza ha sempre detto che la loro squadra ideale comprende un mix di esperienza e talento. Per cui un Ibra a parametro zero (che ti ripaghi dai guadagni delle vendite di magliette) fa comodo, ti fa da chioccia ad Andre Silva e fa segnare 50 gol ad Aubameyang. 
Poi oh, chiaro che massimo 2 anni si deve fare, poi lo metti a fare il dirigente


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ormai ci avete fatto assaggiare Aubameyang, se si presentano con Kalinic...



Lo penso pure io.. questi non sono fessi, non vogliono superare i 15 per Kalinic ma non si farebbero problemi a superare i 65 per auba..
Segno che i soldi ci sono, se poi non dovessimo riuscire a prenderlo non sarà unicamente colpa nostra..


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.*




.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io farei una porcata immensa. Spingerei affinché l'Atletico Madrid possa riprendere Diego Costa, lo prenderei in prestito fino a gennaio per tenerlo "allenato" (perché l'Atletico non può tesserarlo fino all'anno prossimo), dopodiché appena Diego Costa esce da Casa Milan faccio entrare Zlatan a firmare e prendere il posto dello spagnolo



Costa 12 mesi, poi torna all'Atletico....
Intanto possono fare loro il semestrale a Ibra


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

*Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.*


----------



## PheelMD (8 Luglio 2017)

Se dovessimo spendere per Kalinic+Aubameyang, prenderei il solo Belotti.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.*



Forzaaaa


----------



## Gekyn (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.*



Dai Mirabè, vai a Dortmund e prendilo, per la tournée in cina ci deve essere il Gabonese.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.*



Io ci credo, Aubameyang non ha uno stipendio proibitivo, Mirabelli stravede per lui e in tempi non sospetti è andato anche a vedere dal vivo le partite del Dortmund, da quello che ho letto in giro al gabonese non dispiacerebbe tornare da noi e, vista la sua volontà di andare via, magari il Dortmund abbasserà un pochino le sue pretese sul prezzo del cartellino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.*



Aubameyang + Kalinic vorrebbe dire soltanto una cosa: rombo


----------



## mrsmit (8 Luglio 2017)

Io l'ho sempre detto che gli attaccanti centrali saranno 3. Speriamo che Li ci faccia la grazia.


----------



## albydigei (8 Luglio 2017)

Se succede, questi si meritano almeno 50.000 abbonamenti


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Avresti ragione se non fosse che Ibra ha 36 anni e si è appena frantumato il ginocchio. Non ci saranno squadre che possono vincere la Champions a volerlo. Probabilmente saremmo una delle mete migliori per lui.
> Per quanto riguarda Raiola, beh, se Zlatan si inpunta c'è poco da fare. E il maiale non avrà pretese eccessive perché Ibra non è un asset economico dello stesso valore di Donnarumma. Sarà più facile arrivare a un compromesso.
> Altrimenti amen, si prende un altro, nessun problema.
> 
> ...



Aubameyang esclude l'arrivo di altri attaccanti.
Per Ibra è inutile, ci muoviamo su profili più giovani e meno costosi, perché non illuderti: Ibra per meno di 12 milioni all'anno non verrebbe.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Se succede, questi si meritano almeno 50.000 abbonamenti



Quoto
Musacchio, Conti, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Borini, Calhanoglu, Silva,Kalinic e Aubameyang è una roba che non avrei immaginato manco mei sogni più proibiti


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.




Quotate


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aubameyang esclude l'arrivo di altri attaccanti.
> Per Ibra è inutile, ci muoviamo su profili più giovani e meno costosi, perché non illuderti: Ibra per meno di 12 milioni all'anno non verrebbe.


Per 12 puó andare solo in Cina ed é abbastanza intelligente per saperlo...ora come ora pure 6 li prenderebbe solo In Cina....arriveranno 2 attaccanti centrali, uno sará kalinic l'altro Aubameyang o Belotti...é solo questione di tempo. Il Rombo é certo al 200%


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2017)

E' un limite mio, forse colpa dei miei studi (maledetta giurisprudenza  ), ma proprio non riesco ad essere a mio agio all'idea di spendere quei soldi in senso assoluto, figuriamoci nel nostro stato e per un giocatore del genere, senza possibilità di ripianare parzialmente l'esborso come per esempio nello switch Pogba-Higuain.

Vincolarsi per 20 milioni lordi annui di ingaggio e per 15 milioni annui di ammortamento del cartellino vuol dire essere esposti per 35 milioni annui a bilancio fino al 2022 per un singolo asset, in un fatturato che purtroppo senza Champions sarà ancora intorno ai 200 milioni.
Poi possiamo benissimo sperare che la Cina arrivi in un secondo tempo, ma quindi vorrebbe dire prendere il ragazzo in una sorta di prestito virtuale per due annetti, salvo poi cederlo prima che arrivi per capirci all'età di 33 anni a costarci sempre quelle cifre nei conti.
E così tanto e tutto su un solo ragazzo è uno scenario che non mi può esaltare, perché (modalità gufo, tocchiamoci tutti) basta un problema fisico per vedere evaporare una disponibilità folle e sproporzionata.

Poi entra in gioco l'elemento tecnico, e lì possiamo tutti sbizzarrirci. Ma come bastava vedere Bacca per capire che fosse un giocatore esaltato dal sistema e non uno che lavora per esso, così molto più in grande Aubameyang fuori dal sistema Dortmund non è quella garanzia che quei soldi legittimamente impongono. Poi dopo tre anni di Menez e Bacca ci mancherebbe pure che non vada bene Pierre, ma il discorso è un altro.

Infine, la parte forse più importante: se spendi quelle cifre da record nel contesto italiano, non prendiamoci in giro, puoi solo vincere lo Scudetto.
Se hai il potere di pagare 75 milioni per un solo giocatore e dargli 10 milioni netti (circa 3.5 in più del giocatore - Higuain - che prendeva di più in tutto il campionato e credo il doppio del terzo o quarto assoluto), non puoi più permetterti di nascondere le tue velleità. Altro che minimo il quarto posto, se spendi 250 milioni senza di fatto cessioni ed offri quegli ingaggi.

E questa nuova dimensione può pesare tantissimo in un contesto del tutto nuovo, con amalgama delicatissima da trovare, tante fattispecie comunque dall'estero e/o da testare tatticamente, avversari che comunque sono forti, equilibri di spogliatoio tutti da formare, entusiasmo ed aspettative alle stelle, e soprattutto la fretta di dover veder fruttare gli investimenti.
Perché poi tra prestito degli americani, esigenza sul mercato cinese, accordo con la UEFA, fatturato da ricreare e chi più ne ha più ne metta, non possiamo più permetterci neanche di pensare di arrivare quinti.


----------



## albydigei (8 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Quoto
> Musacchio, Conti, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Borini, Calhanoglu, Silva,Kalinic e Aubameyang è una roba che non avrei immaginato manco mei sogni più proibiti



Sarebbe a mani basse il miglior mercato di sempre, non solo nella storia del Milan (anche se forse Van Basten+Gullit è impareggiabile) ma pure nella storia del calcio italiano.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' un limite mio, forse colpa dei miei studi (maledetta giurisprudenza  ), ma proprio non riesco ad essere a mio agio all'idea di spendere quei soldi in senso assoluto, figuriamoci nel nostro stato e per un giocatore del genere, senza possibilità di ripianare parzialmente l'esborso come per esempio nello switch Pogba-Higuain.
> 
> Vincolarsi per 20 milioni lordi annui di ingaggio e per 15 milioni annui di ammortamento del cartellino vuol dire essere esposti per 35 milioni annui a bilancio fino al 2022 per un singolo asset, in un fatturato che purtroppo senza Champions sarà ancora intorno ai 200 milioni.
> Poi possiamo benissimo sperare che la Cina arrivi in un secondo tempo, ma quindi vorrebbe dire prendere il ragazzo in una sorta di prestito virtuale per due annetti, salvo poi cederlo prima che arrivi per capirci all'età di 33 anni a costarci sempre quelle cifre nei conti.
> ...



Analisi impeccabile però....se arriva arriva a 60 massimo se non 50 piú bonus vedrai....e l'ingaggio sará 7/7.5 piú forse bonus e il ragazzo va per i 28 e il contratto sarebbe un quadriennale....inoltre devi calcolato l'impatto positivo in termini mediatici e di merchandising soprattutto in Cina...non é un caso che la squadra di Cannavaro abbia fatto una simile offerta. Avrebbe un impatto devastante (positivamente) sui conti. Dal punto di vista tecnico discutere questa operazione invece sarebbe da pazzi. Questo é un campione assoluto.


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me questo qui è forte, quello che mi lascia perplesso sarebbe: un giocatore che ama un gioco frizzante, veloce, fatto di verticalizzazioni si troverebbe a suo agio nel gioco montelliano che prediligie tanto possesso palla paziente? 

Non lo so, temo faticherebbe molto in una squadra che verticalizza poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.



Leggo " extra Budget e presidente " e mi sale il nervoso... ma questi hanno capito che non esiste più quel modo di pensare ??? Ci sono PIANI FINANZIARI !!! Non Budget del presidente !!! Se hanno ragionato e ci possiamo permettere altri 200 milioni da qui a 5 anni perché uno studio di MilanChina gli ha " promesso " così ben vengano gli acquisti .

Ma con chi pensano di avere s che fare ? Non siamo più nel 1994


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.




Quotate le news per favore.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2017)

Aubameyang + Biglia. Poi possiamo chiudere il mercato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.


.


----------



## Mic (8 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io farei una porcata immensa. Spingerei affinché l'Atletico Madrid possa riprendere Diego Costa, lo prenderei in prestito fino a gennaio per tenerlo "allenato" (perché l'Atletico non può tesserarlo fino all'anno prossimo), dopodiché appena Diego Costa esce da Casa Milan faccio entrare Zlatan a firmare e prendere il posto dello spagnolo


Grande porcata ma grande idea


----------



## luigi61 (8 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Quoto
> Musacchio, Conti, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Borini, Calhanoglu, Silva,Kalinic e Aubameyang è una roba che non avrei immaginato manco mei sogni più proibiti



Tutto vero, quoto e aggiungo: ciò che è veramente ben fatto è la programmazione accurata di questi acquisti; il fatto che siano stati fatti quasi tutti in "contemporanea" sta a dimostrare che c'è stato un lungo lavoro di "osservazione" e contrattazione dietro che ha portato a questo risultato; questo discorso vale anche per i top Player in arrivo che sia Auba o Belotti, tanto è vero che Mirabelli ha dichiarato che li hanno già in testa e pensa che arriveranno ....più chiaro di così non poteva essere né sbilanciarsi; infine la magnifica sensazione è che a differenza di qualcuno (leggasi inter) non stiamo facendo collezione di figurine ma seguiamo un disegno tecnico-tattico ben preciso; qui entrerà in modo fondamentale il lavoro di Montella, questa è una grande prova-opportunità anche per lui e vedremo veramente di che pasta è fatto (a me e sempre piaciuto) ma questa è la prova del 9.....


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Grande porcata ma grande idea


Ma per quale motivo dovremmo fare il parcheggio privato dell'Atletico? Ma scherziamo? E questo poi con che voglia verrebbe? Per sostituirlo poi con un 36 enne che viene da un infortunio gravissimo dal quale ci vuole una stagione intera per riprendersi...noi dobbiamo anche rinforzare lo stato patrimoniale del club per attirare investitori. Mi sembra un nonsense un operazione simile ed anche mediaticamente una bestialità


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Aubameyang + Biglia. Poi possiamo chiudere il mercato.



Già.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

Il Milan sugli account sociali ufficiali mette in risalto le notizie della stampa su Aubameyang


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Per 12 puó andare solo in Cina ed é abbastanza intelligente per saperlo...ora come ora pure 6 li prenderebbe solo In Cina....arriveranno 2 attaccanti centrali, uno sará kalinic l'altro Aubameyang o Belotti...é solo questione di tempo. Il Rombo é certo al 200%



Bah non so in base a cosa dovremmo farlo, Montella non ha giocato una partita in vita sua col rombo.
Infatti ha chiesto Cuadrado, non a caso...
Casomai vedremo spesso il 352 come variante soprattutto fuori casa, ma il rombo lo escluderei proprio, anche perché lo stesso Calhanoglu ha giocato raramente da trequartista centrale...


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

Speriamo di no. Suicidio economico e tecnico.


----------



## Pitermilanista (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' un limite mio, forse colpa dei miei studi (maledetta giurisprudenza  ), ma proprio non riesco ad essere a mio agio all'idea di spendere quei soldi in senso assoluto, figuriamoci nel nostro stato e per un giocatore del genere, senza possibilità di ripianare parzialmente l'esborso come per esempio nello switch Pogba-Higuain.
> 
> Vincolarsi per 20 milioni lordi annui di ingaggio e per 15 milioni annui di ammortamento del cartellino vuol dire essere esposti per 35 milioni annui a bilancio fino al 2022 per un singolo asset, in un fatturato che purtroppo senza Champions sarà ancora intorno ai 200 milioni.
> Poi possiamo benissimo sperare che la Cina arrivi in un secondo tempo, ma quindi vorrebbe dire prendere il ragazzo in una sorta di prestito virtuale per due annetti, salvo poi cederlo prima che arrivi per capirci all'età di 33 anni a costarci sempre quelle cifre nei conti.
> ...



Tutto esatto, ma ciò non di meno, è un tipo di follia che farei. Fino a dieci anni fa la percezione del Milan all'estero era pari o superiore a quelle di un Real Madrid, Barcelona o Bayern di oggi. Ora, siamo agli occhi di tutti dei nobili decaduti, patetici fino a due mesi fa, simpaticamente misteriosi dopo i primi acquisti.
Acquistare Aubameyang per una montagna di soldi significherebbe gridare al mondo che il Milan è tornato Milan, potenza mondiale al di là dei risultati contingenti, avversario da temere perché portatore sano di blasone e know-how oltre ai quattrini , a differenza di City e PSG.

Sarebbe l'acquisto più dirompente in Serie A dai tempi delle sette grandi, metterebbe in depressione le rivali per la zona Champions, i tifosi avversari, la stampa avversa.

Da fare, anche a costo di pentircene più tardi. La ricchezza si costruisce col rischio, col mantenimento e l'avvedutezza si campa tranquilli, ma ricchi non si diventa.


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan sugli account sociali ufficiali mette in risalto le notizie della stampa su Aubameyang




Che strana cosa


----------



## Ermenegildo (8 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Tutto esatto, ma ciò non di meno, è un tipo di follia che farei. Fino a dieci anni fa la percezione del Milan all'estero era pari o superiore a quelle di un Real Madrid, Barcelona o Bayern di oggi. Ora, siamo agli occhi di tutti dei nobili decaduti, patetici fino a due mesi fa, simpaticamente misteriosi dopo i primi acquisti.
> Acquistare Aubameyang per una montagna di soldi significherebbe gridare al mondo che il Milan è tornato Milan, potenza mondiale al di là dei risultati contingenti, avversario da temere perché portatore sano di blasone e know-how oltre ai quattrini , a differenza di City e PSG.
> 
> Sarebbe l'acquisto più dirompente in Serie A dai tempi delle sette grandi, metterebbe in depressione le rivali per la zona Champions, i tifosi avversari, la stampa avversa.
> ...



Straquoto. Senza investimenti clamorosi si vivacchia. Faremmo vedere a tutta Europa, non solo all'Italia, che il Milan è tornato ad essere una società potente, in attesa che torni leader anche sul campo. E Aube mi pare uno degli attaccanti più completi d'Europa: velocissimo, esplosivo, tecnico, altruista. Un fuoriclasse.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan sugli account sociali ufficiali mette in risalto le notizie della stampa su Aubameyang


Non usano neanche mezzi termini per farcelo capire  
Riportatelo a casa


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah non so in base a cosa dovremmo farlo, Montella non ha giocato una partita in vita sua col rombo.
> Infatti ha chiesto Cuadrado, non a caso...
> Casomai vedremo spesso il 352 come variante soprattutto fuori casa, ma il rombo lo escluderei proprio, anche perché lo stesso Calhanoglu ha giocato raramente da trequartista centrale...



Non puó fare la difesa a 3 perché servirebbero almeno altri 2 centrali di alto livello e chalanoglu dovrebbe fare la mezz'ala e sarebbe uno spreco assurdo oltre che un equivoco tattico. In realtà alla Fiorentina giocava con borja tra le linee e con mati badelj e vecino con davanti Gomez e Rossi. Lo può fare tranquillamente


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan sugli account sociali ufficiali mette in risalto le notizie della stampa su Aubameyang




E' il vero pallino di Mirabelli, ma nessuna illusione. Resta una cosa quasi impossibile al momento.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non usano neanche mezzi termini per farcelo capire
> Riportatelo a casa



#tornaacasapierre


----------



## koti (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan sugli account sociali ufficiali mette in risalto le notizie della stampa su Aubameyang


"Nella nostra mente ci sono due giocatori e penso che li porteremo a casa."


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no. Suicidio economico e tecnico.


Belotti invece sarebbe un acquisto sensato secondo te? O Morata? O Ibra (36 anni e rotto)? Bah.. ...


----------



## pablog1585 (8 Luglio 2017)

Giocatore tra i primi 5 al mondo in attacco, da prendere se c'è possibilità


----------



## Tahva (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan sugli account sociali ufficiali mette in risalto le notizie della stampa su Aubameyang


Ho notato questa cosa stamattina e in effetti è molto sospetta, stanno volutamente dando risalto alle voci di mercato. Chiaramente, se le alimenti e poi il giocatore non arriva, i tifosi ci rimarrebbero malissimo. Vediamo, ma mi fa ben sperare che il Milan si sbilanci così.

Detto questo, sorrido davanti ai tifosi che si strappano i capelli per la disperazione in caso di arrivo di Aubameyang, ho anche letto qualcuno che parlava di suicidio del Milan. Dal mio punto di vista, a parte i numeri del giocatore sono tranquillissima per la competenza che stanno dimostrando Fassone e Mirabelli. I tempi del Condor sono finiti, i giocatori sono stati tutti seguiti con attenzione e ritenuti ideali per il progetto, niente acquisti dall'album delle figurine come il caso di Bacca.


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Belotti invece sarebbe un acquisto sensato secondo te? O Morata? O Ibra (36 anni e rotto)? Bah.. ...



Preferisco Belotti ad occhi chiusi, Morata no, Ibra nemmeno.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ho notato questa cosa stamattina e in effetti è molto sospetta, stanno volutamente dando risalto alle voci di mercato. Chiaramente, se le alimenti e poi il giocatore non arriva, i tifosi ci rimarrebbero malissimo. Vediamo, ma mi fa ben sperare che il Milan si sbilanci così.
> 
> Detto questo, sorrido davanti ai tifosi che si strappano i capelli per la disperazione in caso di arrivo di Aubameyang, ho anche letto qualcuno che parlava di suicidio del Milan. Dal mio punto di vista, a parte i numeri del giocatore sono tranquillissima per la competenza che stanno dimostrando Fassone e Mirabelli. I tempi del Condor sono finiti, i giocatori sono stati tutti seguiti con attenzione e ritenuti ideali per il progetto, niente acquisti dall'album delle figurine come il caso di Bacca.



In realtà lo fanno tutti i giorni, mi pare.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Preferisco Belotti ad occhi chiusi, Morata no, Ibra nemmeno.


Belotti a 100 milioni? O a 80? O a 60? O a 50? Scherzi? Dai....belotti vale massimo 40 milioni non un euro di più....E Cairo a 40 non lo da. Prenderesti la stessa cifra di Aubameyang per Belotti?


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non puó fare la difesa a 3 perché servirebbero almeno altri 2 centrali di alto livello e chalanoglu dovrebbe fare la mezz'ala e sarebbe uno spreco assurdo oltre che un equivoco tattico. In realtà alla Fiorentina giocava con borja tra le linee e con mati badelj e vecino con davanti Gomez e Rossi. Lo può fare tranquillamente



Capisco il tuo ragionamento, ma Montella a Firenze nn ha mai giocato nemmeno una partita col rombo (Vecino tra l'altro non giocava). Giocheremo col 433 e col 352 che sono i due schemi di Montella.
Hakan nelle sue idee è il sostituto di Mati e giocherà nel suo ruolo.

Per la difesa invece adesso non è una priorità ma arriveranno altri difensori centrali, sicuramente uno a breve appena chiudiamo col Toro per Paletta.


----------



## albydigei (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Preferisco Belotti ad occhi chiusi, Morata no, Ibra nemmeno.



Giusto, uno che lo paghi 100 milioni (dopo una buona stagione) e che può giocare solo prima punta sarebbe in effetti un acquisto sensatissimo


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Belotti a 100 milioni? O a 80? O a 60? O a 50? Scherzi? Dai....belotti vale massimo 40 milioni non un euro di più....E Cairo a 40 non lo da. Prenderesti la stessa cifra di Aubameyang per Belotti?



Dipende da quanto costa Aubameyang. Secondo me si equivalgono come valore, 40M entrambi. Quindi Belotti a 100M no, massimo 50M.
75M per Aubameyang (28 anni, esploso tardi in una squadra che gioca a memoria) non li spenderei mai e poi mai.


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Giusto, uno che lo paghi 100 milioni (dopo una buona stagione) e che può giocare solo prima punta sarebbe in effetti un acquisto sensatissimo



A 100M no, meglio buttarne 75 su un 28enne che ha fatto 3 stagioni buone in Germania, questo sì che sensatissimo.


----------



## Dapone (8 Luglio 2017)

75mln sarebbero da dare per Dembelè


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Belotti a 100 milioni? O a 80? O a 60? O a 50? Scherzi? Dai....belotti vale massimo 40 milioni non un euro di più....E Cairo a 40 non lo da. Prenderesti la stessa cifra di Aubameyang per Belotti?



Io al di là del prezzo non riesco a decidermi tra Belotti e Aubameyang.

Belotti ha le caratteristiche giuste per la Serie A mentre lo reputo "tecnicamente normalissimo".
Aubameyang e fortissimo ma penso che per le sue caratteristiche (oltre al fatto che non giochiamo come il Napoli) non e molto adatto alla Serie A.

Forse sarei contento solo se li prendessimo entrambi


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Preferisco Belotti ad occhi chiusi, Morata no, Ibra nemmeno.



Uno che preferisce Belotti a Pierre in campo puramente tecnico deve cambiare sport 

Uno ha fatto 1 anno buono l altro arriva da 90 gol nelle ultime 2 stagioni e 5 anni a giocarsi il primato di capocannoniere con Lewandowski


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Uno che preferisce Belotti a Pierre in campo puramente tecnico deve cambiare sport
> 
> Uno ha fatto 1 anno buono l altro arriva da 90 gol nelle ultime 2 stagioni e 5 anni a giocarsi il primato di capocannoniere con Lewandowski



Opinioni, che possono essere espresse anche senza offendere. Non vedo perché devo conformarmi come una pecora e non dire ciò che penso, cambia sport tu.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Opinioni, che possono essere espresse anche senza offendere. Non vedo perché devo conformarmi come una pecora e non dire ciò che penso, cambia sport tu.



:O stiamo discutendo ... non era certo un insulto , ci mancherebbe.

Sei liberissimo di dire la tua opinione ma sarebbe utile giustificarla in qualche modo per convincerci che Belotti valga tecnicamente più di Pierre


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Opinioni, che possono essere espresse anche senza offendere. Non vedo perché devo conformarmi come una pecora e non dire ciò che penso, cambia sport tu.



Non hai risposto.....quanto spenderesti per Belotti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.



Aube + Kalinic, e allora SI che diventerei stra favorevole anche all'arrivo del croato 

Fantamercato ma mica tanto. Mi sa che questa società ha veramente valanghe di soldi, altro che "la potenza"...
Già si capisce con l'ingaggio di Donnarumma e con quello che darebbero a Aube.

Se il budget rimanesse lo stesso l'anno prossimo, con in aggiunta la qualificazione Champions che attira giocatori come mosche, vedrete che nomi arriveranno...


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi, se veramente vi schifate Auba cambiate sport!!!

Cosa mi tocca leggere!!!!


----------



## albydigei (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> A 100M no, meglio buttarne 75 su un 28enne che ha fatto 3 stagioni buone in Germania, questo sì che sensatissimo.



3 stagioni BUONE... Ma voi non avete mai visto una partita di sto qua al Dortmund.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Uno che preferisce Belotti a Pierre in campo puramente tecnico deve cambiare sport
> 
> Uno ha fatto 1 anno buono l altro arriva da 90 gol nelle ultime 2 stagioni e 5 anni a giocarsi il primato di capocannoniere con Lewandowski



Belotti ha anche 4 anni di meno. Quattro stagioni fa Aubameyang veniva da una grande stagione col Saint Etienne dove aveva segnato molto quindi il paragone ci sta tutto tra i due.

Poi chela valutazione di Belotti sia fuor mercato lo sanno tutti, per primo lo sa Cairo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aube + Kalinic, e allora SI che diventerei stra favorevole anche all'arrivo del croato
> 
> Fantamercato ma mica tanto. Mi sa che questa società ha veramente valanghe di soldi, altro che "la potenza"...
> Già si capisce con l'ingaggio di Donnarumma e con quello che darebbero a Aube.
> ...


Kalinic te lo paghi con le cessioni di Niang, Lapadula e Bacca; Aubameyang te lo paghi col "budget importante".


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, se veramente vi schifate Auba cambiate sport!!!
> 
> Cosa mi tocca leggere!!!!



Ma boh , non me ne capacito 

Poi preferire Belotti ( che adoro sia chiaro ) ma qui parliamo di un Top5 MONDO


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento, ma Montella a Firenze nn ha mai giocato nemmeno una partita col rombo (Vecino tra l'altro non giocava). Giocheremo col 433 e col 352 che sono i due schemi di Montella.
> Hakan nelle sue idee è il sostituto di Mati e giocherà nel suo ruolo.
> 
> Per la difesa invece adesso non è una priorità ma arriveranno altri difensori centrali, sicuramente uno a breve appena chiudiamo col Toro per Paletta.



Se non giocava Vecino ne giocava un altro eh. ..chalanoglu non puó fare la mezz'ala non ha quel passo e non ha l'applicazione tattica per la copertura in raddoppio sul terzino o la chiusura delle linee di passaggio insieme al mediano quando si deve proteggere la difesa. Poi oh il 4-3-1-2 é il modulo che usa il Real con Isco (dovutissime proporzioni) quindi non vedo perché dovremmo scartarlo noi come modulo. Montella ha giocato eccome col trequartista.. ..c'é pure un articolo su violanews del 30/08/2014....fece fare a Vargas la mezzala


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Belotti ha anche 4 anni di meno. Quattro stagioni fa Aubameyang veniva da una grande stagione col Saint Etienne dove aveva segnato molto quindi il paragone ci sta tutto tra i due.
> 
> Poi chela valutazione di Belotti sia fuor mercato lo sanno tutti, per primo lo sa Cairo...




Se mi dici Belotti a 40 e Pierre a 80 ne parliamo ... ma 80 entrambi non c'è paragone


----------



## Smarx10 (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> A 100M no, meglio buttarne 75 su un 28enne che ha fatto 3 stagioni buone in Germania, questo sì che sensatissimo.



3 stagioni buone? Nelle ultime due stagioni: 79 gol e 17 assist. Se contiamo anche quella prima siamo a 104 gol e 28 assist. E andando sempre in crescendo. Capisco che non bisogni giudicare un giocatore solo dai numeri, mi qui stiamo parlando di un campione ragazzi, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O stiamo discutendo ... non era certo un insulto , ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Sei liberissimo di dire la tua opinione ma sarebbe utile giustificarla in qualche modo per convincerci che Belotti valga tecnicamente più di Pierre



Se mi dici di cambiare sport prendendo in giro con le faccine è offensivo, scusa eh.
Tecnicamente, in questo Milan, varrebbe di più Belotti e ti dico perché dal mio punto di vista:
- Belotti è più prima punta di Aubameyang, si accoppia meglio con A. Silva rispetto al gabonese.
- Belotti è più scarso sotto l'aspetto tecnico puro, ma è più massiccio fisicamente
- Belotti dal punto di vista dell'agonismo da una pista al gabonese, che si eclissa alla prima difficoltà
- Belotti ha fatto una stagione buona e si è messo in luce in una squadra di pippe invereconde che gioca in contropiede, di contro, Aubameyang è esaltato da una squadra che gioca a memoria e che tecnicamente lo valorizza
- Abbiamo una squadra di palleggiatori, che vogliono la palla tra i piedi, serve un attaccante che si butti negli spazi, creandoli quando necessario, anche per gli inserimenti dei nostri centrocampisti.

Riassumendo, dal punto di vista della squadra, Belotti è più utile. Mio modesto parere, ovviamente, magari è sbagliato e magari non è condivisibile, ma non mi sembra di aver scritto cavolate.



krull ha scritto:


> Non hai risposto.....quanto spenderesti per Belotti?



L'ho scritto qui:


neoxes ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanto costa Aubameyang. Secondo me si equivalgono come valore, 40M entrambi. Quindi Belotti a 100M no, massimo 50M.
> 75M per Aubameyang (28 anni, esploso tardi in una squadra che gioca a memoria) non li spenderei mai e poi mai.


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma boh , non me ne capacito
> 
> Poi preferire Belotti ( che adoro sia chiaro ) ma qui parliamo di un Top5 MONDO



Ma poi dopo anni di BACCA uno dovrebbe PIANGERE dalla felicità se viene sostituito con uno come Auba!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.



Su Aubameyang si va sul sicuro, ha fatto caterve di gol e continuerà a farli. Belotti mi piace molto ma c'è sempre il rischio di un Gilardino bis pagato a peso d'oro. Non mi basta una stagione a grandi livelli per fare un esborso di denaro del genere, quindi ad oggi preferisco la certezza piuttosto che dell'azzardo, visto che il prossimo anno è obbligatorio entrare in Champions League.


----------



## albydigei (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se mi dici di cambiare sport prendendo in giro con le faccine è offensivo, scusa eh.
> Tecnicamente, in questo Milan, varrebbe di più Belotti e ti dico perché dal mio punto di vista:
> - Belotti è più prima punta di Aubameyang, si accoppia meglio con A. Silva rispetto al gabonese.
> - Belotti è più scarso sotto l'aspetto tecnico puro, ma è più massiccio fisicamente
> ...



Aubameyang infatti non sa buttarsi negli spazi, non sa crearli... no no... Mioddio che devo leggere


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se mi dici di cambiare sport prendendo in giro con le faccine è offensivo, scusa eh.
> Tecnicamente, in questo Milan, varrebbe di più Belotti e ti dico perché dal mio punto di vista:
> - Belotti è più prima punta di Aubameyang, si accoppia meglio con A. Silva rispetto al gabonese.
> - Belotti è più scarso sotto l'aspetto tecnico puro, ma è più massiccio fisicamente
> ...



Ed ecco che qua ci casca l'asino.... (Non ti sto dando dell'asino) Cairo a 50 non te lo da ed anche 50 sarebbero non troppi...di piú. Tu lo hai mai visto giocare Aubameyang? Mi sa di no....ha un bagaglio tecnico talmente completo che Belotti se lo sogna. Anche a me il gallo fa impazzire e sarei il primo a prendere la maglia ma bisogna essere obiettivi ed oggettivi...non c'é paragone ad oggi è a noi ora servono certezze perché di scommesse o comunque gente di prospettiva ne abbiamo presi tanti se non tutti. Aubameyang é pronto ed é un campione fatto e finito Belotti no. Il resto sono solo e soltanto gusti personali, condivisibili si ma finisce lí.


----------



## Compix83 (8 Luglio 2017)

Leggo che con Aubameyang e Kalinic si potrebbe chiudere il mercato. Ma a me pare che, se dovessimo utilizzare un centrocampo a 3 e dando Biglia per scontato, ci manchino le alternative sia di Kessie che di Bonaventura, visto che Kucka, Pasalic, Poli, Mati e Bertolacci sono partiti o sono sul punto di farlo. Davvero vogliamo Sosa e Locatelli come alternative degli interni titolari?


----------



## Gekyn (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se mi dici di cambiare sport prendendo in giro con le faccine è offensivo, scusa eh.
> Tecnicamente, in questo Milan, varrebbe di più Belotti e ti dico perché dal mio punto di vista:
> - Belotti è più prima punta di Aubameyang, si accoppia meglio con A. Silva rispetto al gabonese.
> - Belotti è più scarso sotto l'aspetto tecnico puro, ma è più massiccio fisicamente
> ...



Secondo te Mirabelli e Montella non hanno fatto le dovute deduzioni, oppure spendono 75 mln a caso?


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.



Questa insistenza su un'altra punta, avendo già preso Silva e avendo ad oggi in rosa solamente Jack e Suso che possono giocare sugli esterni, mi sta convincendo sempre più che lo spagnolo alla fine partirà e si giocherà con un modulo a due punte (Silva + un nuovo acquisto) e un trequartista (Hakan) o in alternativa con una punta (nuovo acquisto) e tre dietro a supporto (Silva, Hakan e Jack).


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O stiamo discutendo ... non era certo un insulto , ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Sei liberissimo di dire la tua opinione ma sarebbe utile giustificarla in qualche modo per convincerci che Belotti valga tecnicamente più di Pierre



Non esiste solo il lato "tecnico".
Esistono anche altre cose chiamate tattica, fisico, grinta, eta, prezzo, ingaggio, potenziale, conoscenza della serie A, esperienza internazionale, nazionalita (e si perche uno parte a giocare in africa mentre l'altro va fino a Roma), tendenza ad infortunarsi, appeal mediatico, possibilita di rivenderlo, fare reparto da solo, leadership...

In molte cose Aubameyang e nettamente meglio.
In altretante cose Belotti e davanti.

Non vedo tutto questo scandalo nel preferire uno a l'altro.

E come se confronti Bierhoff e Weah.

Ovviamente per chi ama il calcio tecnico non esiste che uno scelga il tedesco ma poi Bierhoff sul campo con le SUE qualita era comunque importantissimo. Non dico che era piu forte eh.

Secondo me e piu facile che Auba sia il preferito da Montella per il proprio gioco piutosto che Belotti.


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Aubameyang infatti non sa buttarsi negli spazi, non sa crearli... no no... Mioddio che devo leggere



Dove lo avrei scritto?
Tutte le altre osservazioni le hai ignorate comunque, ti sei soffermato soltanto su questa.



krull ha scritto:


> Ed ecco che qua ci casca l'asino.... (Non ti sto dando dell'asino) Cairo a 50 non te lo da ed anche 50 sarebbero non troppi...di piú. Tu lo hai mai visto giocare Aubameyang? Mi sa di no....ha un bagaglio tecnico talmente completo che Belotti se lo sogna. Anche a me il gallo fa impazzire e sarei il primo a prendere la maglia ma bisogna essere obiettivi ed oggettivi...non c'é paragone ad oggi è a noi ora servono certezze perché di scommesse o comunque gente di prospettiva ne abbiamo presi tanti se non tutti. Aubameyang é pronto ed é un campione fatto e finito Belotti no. Il resto sono solo e soltanto gusti personali, condivisibili si ma finisce lí.



Voglio vedere come dice di no Cairo, se Belotti chiede la cessione e Mirabelli si presenta con 50M, lo voglio proprio vedere.





Gekyn ha scritto:


> Secondo te Mirabelli e Montella non hanno fatto le dovute deduzioni, oppure spendono 75 mln a caso?



Ovviamente, ma posso avere una mia idea o è reato?

75M per un giocatore non rivendibile, al primo anno in Italia, esploso tardi, per me è una scommessa bella e buona come Belotti.
La metto giù semplice, personalmente, non spenderei mai 75M per nessuno dei due. A 50M, preferisco Belotti per i motivi esposti sopra, nonché per l'età ed il potenziale.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Dove lo avrei scritto?
> Tutte le altre osservazioni le hai ignorate comunque, ti sei soffermato soltanto su questa.
> 
> 
> ...



Quindi se per caso Belotti venisse da noi a 50 milioni e dovesse far male sarebbe più rivendibile di Aubameyang per il quale in Cina hanno offerto 80 milioni?Mi sembra un bel po' forzata la tua opinioni ed offuscata dalla passione per Belotti (che reputo comprensibile)....Ah....giusto per aggiornarti....va che Cairo ne ha rifiutati 60 di milioni dal Milan (45 + contropartite) e ne ha rifiutati 70 dallo United (vera).....sicuro lo danno via a 50?


----------



## albydigei (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Dove lo avrei scritto?
> Tutte le altre osservazioni le hai ignorate comunque, ti sei soffermato soltanto su questa.



Ho evitato perché rispondere a uno che sostiene che a noi in questo momento ci serve una prima punta, che Aubameyang si eclissa, che Belotti si accoppia meglio con Silva, non ha senso dare spiegazioni. L'unica cosa che posso dirti è di provare a guardare qualche sua partita e di partire meno prevenuto. Non ho voglia di perdere altro tempo scrivendo ovvietà


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quindi se per caso Belotti venisse da noi a 50 milioni e dovesse far male sarebbe più rivendibile di Aubameyang per il quale in Cina hanno offerto 80 milioni?Mi sembra un bel po' forzata la tua opinioni ed offuscata dalla passione per Belotti (che reputo comprensibile)....Ah....giusto per aggiornarti....va che Cairo ne ha rifiutati 60 di milioni dal Milan (45 + contropartite) e ne ha rifiutati 70 dallo United (vera).....sicuro lo danno via a 50?



Il mercato è lungo ancora...



albydigei ha scritto:


> Ho evitato perché rispondere a uno che sostiene che a noi in questo momento ci serve una prima punta, che Aubameyang si eclissa, che Belotti si accoppia meglio con Silva, non ha senso dare spiegazioni. L'unica cosa che posso dirti è di provare a guardare qualche sua partita e di partire meno prevenuto. Non ho voglia di perdere altro tempo scrivendo ovvietà



Non sei obbligato a leggere e a rispondere eh.


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2017)

Comunque, al di là delle opinioni, Aubameyang che parte dall'esterno è proprio scenario inesistente che lo priverebbe di tutte le sue peculiarità nell'aggredire la profondità e giocare di intuito in area.

Non è un giocatore che si esalta con 30-40 metri di campo palla al piede, anzi più tardi la riceve più diventa efficace.

A supporto della linea di [MENTION=3550]neoxes[/MENTION] io porto anche la sua recente esperienza per la Coppa d'Africa col suo Gabon paese ospitante, in cui di colpo sono emersi tutti i suoi limiti di trascinatore, leader, uomo che valorizza il sistema e che migliora i compagni.
Possono anche non essere indicative tre partite in una competizione del genere, ma quando giochi in "casa" e con tutti gli occhi addosso ti inabissi in quel modo un primo campanello d'allarme extra Dortmund c'è.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Se non giocava Vecino ne giocava un altro eh. ..chalanoglu non puó fare la mezz'ala non ha quel passo e non ha l'applicazione tattica per la copertura in raddoppio sul terzino o la chiusura delle linee di passaggio insieme al mediano quando si deve proteggere la difesa. Poi oh il 4
> 
> Ripeto che capisco e rispetto il tuo ragionamento ci mancherebbe, ma il centrocampo a rombo non è uno schema che Montella ha mai fatto, se successo a Firenze è stato un esperimento episodico. Anzi lui ama gli esterni d'attacco forti nel dribbling come Cuadrado o Joaquin o Deulofeu. Io escludo che giocheremo in questo modo... Poi oh vedremo.
> 
> Su Hakan bah sono poco d'accordo. Ha tutte le caratteristiche per fare bene la mezzala, mentre come trequartista ha poco passo per il campionato italiano. Comunque Montella in mediana vuole giocatori tecnici com'è il turco quindi lo proverà lì senz'altro, come mezzala di sinistra.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.



.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Comunque, al di là delle opinioni, Aubameyang che parte dall'esterno è proprio scenario inesistente che lo priverebbe di tutte le sue peculiarità nell'aggredire la profondità e giocare di intuito in area.
> 
> Non è un giocatore che si esalta con 30-40 metri di campo palla al piede, anzi più tardi la riceve più diventa efficace.
> 
> ...


Nel Gabon....dai su....


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Nel Gabon....dai su....



Ibra nella Svezia fa sempre bene, la differenza coi compagni è quella.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ibra nella Svezia fa sempre bene, la differenza coi compagni è quella.



Si ha vinto Europei e mondiali a gogo...quanti goal ha fatto agli ultimi europei? Basta con ste boiate dai


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si ha vinto Europei e mondiali a gogo...quanti goal ha fatto agli ultimi europei? Basta con ste boiate dai



Boia ma infatti

E non capisco come si fa a preferire il Gilardino 2.0


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si ha vinto Europei e mondiali a gogo...quanti goal ha fatto agli ultimi europei? Basta con ste boiate dai



Se la squadra è scarsa, c'è poco da vincere. Anche Ronaldo segnava poco e non vinceva nulla finché il livello del calcio porteghese non è aumentato. L'Argentina di Messi è la Juve delle nazionali, eterna seconda.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se la squadra è scarsa, c'è poco da vincere. Anche Ronaldo segnava poco e non vinceva nulla finché il livello del calcio porteghese non è aumentato. L'Argentina di Messi è la Juve delle nazionali, eterna seconda.



Risposta inutile...il Gabon era forte? Magari te sei uno di quelli che dice che Silva ha fatto una confederation senza infamia e senza lode perché non gliela passano o perché c'é CR7 accentratore...poi parli di Messi e CR7....di che stiamo parlando? Vuoi ingarbugliare gli argomenti per far passare una tua opinione soggettiva e passione per Belotti e non confermabile da argomentazioni o dati oggettivi. I fatti parlano chiaro. Belotti ha fatto 1 stagione bella e non vale quanto Aubameyang per una questione meramente statistica. Poi parliamo di quello che vuoi ma se poi rispondi ad una domanda diretta dicendo che il mercato é lungo e che Cairo non ha ceduto Belotti per 70 milioni e lo cede a noi ad agosto per 40/50 allora ti consiglierei di svegliarti dal tuo bel sogno....PS anche io preferirei Belotti ma mai nella vita alle stesse cifre di Aubameyang


----------



## Mic (8 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io farei una porcata immensa. Spingerei affinché l'Atletico Madrid possa riprendere Diego Costa, lo prenderei in prestito fino a gennaio per tenerlo "allenato" (perché l'Atletico non può tesserarlo fino all'anno prossimo), dopodiché appena Diego Costa esce da Casa Milan faccio entrare Zlatan a firmare e prendere il posto dello spagnolo





albydigei ha scritto:


> 3 stagioni BUONE... Ma voi non avete mai visto una partita di sto qua al Dortmund.





neoxes ha scritto:


> Ibra nella Svezia fa sempre bene, la differenza coi compagni è quella.



Ho visto più volte giocare il Dortmund, il giocatore è tecnicamente tutt'altro che "esaltante", sarò pazzo io ma per me il rischio è decisamente Maggiore con auba.
Vado controcorrente, io in Auba ci rivedo bacca al Siviglia, mi sbaglierò ma questa è la mia sensazione. Comunque piuttosto che kalinic preferisco correre questo rischio...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Ho visto più volte giocare il Dortmund, il giocatore è tecnicamente tutt'altro che "esaltante", sarò pazzo io ma per me il rischio è decisamente Maggiore con auba.
> Vado controcorrente, io in Auba ci rivedo bacca al Siviglia, mi sbaglierò ma questa è la mia sensazione. Comunque piuttosto che kalinic preferisco correre questo rischio...



Tecnicamente AUba vale 30 volte Bacca. Sampei a calcio non sa giocare. Pierre ottima tecnica di base. Non esiste confronto. Se la giocherebbe con Icardi in A.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.



.


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Nel Gabon....dai su....



Io potrei dirti però contro Guinea-Bissau e Burkina Faso, dai su... 

I gol non si contano, ma si pesano. E chi ha visto più volte Aubameyang a Dortmund in partite intere conosce bene questo aspetto nel suo gioco, come [MENTION=3096]Mic[/MENTION] qui sopra purtroppo ricorda.

Se devo essere entusiasta perché ci sono quei soldi e quel budget, è una cosa e ci mancherebbe altro.
Se devo essere entusiasta perché passiamo da Bacca a Aubameyang, è un'altra cosa e pure ci mancherebbe altro.
Ma se metto insieme le due cose, nel nostro momento storico tecnico e finanziario, io avrei fatto qualsiasi altra cosa rispetto ad un'operazione del genere (125 milioni per un 28enne), tecnicamente e finanziariamente.

Fassone e Mirabelli mi chiedono di dar loro cuore e testa per fidarmi di una roba del genere: poiché non hanno ancora sbagliato una sola mossa, mi fiderei. Ma non posso non esprimere il mio disagio.


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Risposta inutile...il Gabon era forte? Magari te sei uno di quelli che dice che Silva ha fatto una confederation senza infamia e senza lode perché non gliela passano o perché c'é CR7 accentratore...poi parli di Messi e CR7....di che stiamo parlando? Vuoi ingarbugliare gli argomenti per far passare una tua opinione soggettiva e passione per Belotti e non confermabile da argomentazioni o dati oggettivi. I fatti parlano chiaro. Belotti ha fatto 1 stagione bella e non vale quanto Aubameyang per una questione meramente statistica. Poi parliamo di quello che vuoi ma se poi rispondi ad una domanda diretta dicendo che il mercato é lungo e che Cairo non ha ceduto Belotti per 70 milioni e lo cede a noi ad agosto per 40/50 allora ti consiglierei di svegliarti dal tuo bel sogno....PS anche io preferirei Belotti ma mai nella vita alle stesse cifre di Aubameyang



Intendo, la differenza che esiste tra Ibra ed i suoi compagni di squadra nella Svezia è la medesima che esiste tra Aubameyang ed i suoi compagni di squadra nel Gabon.
Sia la Svezia che il Gabon sono nazionali scarse.
Il ruolo di leader e trascinatore della Svezia Ibra lo mantiene nonstante la scarsezza dei compagni ed i scarsi risultati di squadra.
Il ruolo di leader e trascinatore del Gabon Aubameyang non l'ha mai avuto e mai lo avrà, anzi, si è eclissato alla prima occasione.
Non sto ingarbugliando nulla, sto affermando che i risultati delle nazionali dipendono molto più dal gruppo, infatti ANCHE CRonaldo e Messi faticano in nazionale. Infatti, l'Italia del 2006 era un grandissimo gruppo ma non una squadra che giocava calcio champagne.

La mia opinione è soggettiva quanto la tua ed il forum è, per antonomasia, il luogo adatto ad esternare le proprie opinioni.
Se poi non vi piacciono le opinioni che non concordano con la vostra e, peggio ancora, non siete in grado di argomentare la vostra testi, beh, potete anche evitare di rispondere.
Finora nessuno mi ha risposto argomentando o opponendo motivazioni tecnico-tattiche o economiche, mi avete solo detto "eeeeeeh ma aubageyang è un topplayaaaaaaaaaaa, segnasettordici milioni di garls nel campionato tedesco". [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION], che guardacaso motiva tutte le sue opioni con argomenti tecnici, tattici o economici, guardacaso propende più per la mia tesi che per la vostra.

Ribadisco la mia tesi, 75M sono un suicidio economico SIA per Aubameyang, SIA per Belotti. A 50M preferisco l'italiano perché si sposa meglio col nostro progetto tattico e, sebbene inferiore al momento come numeri, intravedo in lui un potenziale maggiore. FINE.


----------



## Mic (8 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io farei una porcata immensa. Spingerei affinché l'Atletico Madrid possa riprendere Diego Costa, lo prenderei in prestito fino a gennaio per tenerlo "allenato" (perché l'Atletico non può tesserarlo fino all'anno prossimo), dopodiché appena Diego Costa esce da Casa Milan faccio entrare Zlatan a firmare e prendere il posto dello spagnolo





albydigei ha scritto:


> 3 stagioni BUONE... Ma voi non avete mai visto una partita di sto qua al Dortmund.





neoxes ha scritto:


> Ibra nella Svezia fa sempre bene, la differenza coi compagni è quella.





Djerry ha scritto:


> Io potrei dirti però contro Guinea-Bissau e Burkina Faso, dai su...
> 
> I gol non si contano, ma si pesano. E chi ha visto più volte Aubameyang a Dortmund in partite intere conosce bene questo aspetto nel suo gioco, come [MENTION=3096]Mic[/MENTION] qui sopra purtroppo ricorda.
> 
> ...



Io però vorrei capire chi dice che Auba è tecnicamente forte che partite ha visto.
Se mi dite che è veloce e che ha fatto tanti gol vi dico verissimo, se mi dite che è tecnicamente forte mi permetto di dissentire. Inoltre vorrei ricordare che questo è anche in grado di sbagliare gol incredibile eh...
La vera differenza sta nel fatto che stiamo costruendo una rosa molto forte tecnicamente e potrebbe anche andar bene, per me comunque questo in Italia farebbe molta fatica.


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2017)

Il Gabon è nettamente più scarsa della Svezia, anche senza Ibra, non scherziamo.

È come il nostro Milan di questi ultimi anni, ci potevi mettere anche lewandowski, non si andava lo stesso in Champions


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Io però vorrei capire chi dice che Auba è tecnicamente forte che partite ha visto.
> Se mi dite che è veloce e che ha fatto tanti gol vi dico verissimo, se mi dite che è tecnicamente forte mi permetto di dissentire. Inoltre vorrei ricordare che questo è anche in grado di sbagliare gol incredibile eh...
> La vera differenza sta nel fatto che stiamo costruendo una rosa molto forte tecnicamente e potrebbe anche andar bene, per me comunque questo in Italia farebbe molta fatica.



Se faceva anche i gol sbagliati "incredibilmente" quanti ne faceva all'anno??? 50???? 

A me sembrano critiche forzate, senza puntare il dito eh, ma mi pare le classiche critiche di chi "non si accontenta mai"


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Intendo, la differenza che esiste tra Ibra ed i suoi compagni di squadra nella Svezia è la medesima che esiste tra Aubameyang ed i suoi compagni di squadra nel Gabon.
> Sia la Svezia che il Gabon sono nazionali scarse.
> Il ruolo di leader e trascinatore della Svezia Ibra lo mantiene nonstante la scarsezza dei compagni ed i scarsi risultati di squadra.
> Il ruolo di leader e trascinatore del Gabon Aubameyang non l'ha mai avuto e mai lo avrà, anzi, si è eclissato alla prima occasione.
> ...



Cosí mi piace di più....a 50 anche io andrei su Belotti per mille motivi detti e ridetti però a 50 ce lo possiamo scordare (purtroppo). [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] 
Perdonami ma no...Aubameyang é stato decisivo nel BVB tantissime volte e se non ricordo male vinse grazie a suoi gol una supercoppa di Germania contro il Bayern di Guardiola quando Pierre era appena arrivato in Germania e pure nella finale di coppa di Germania di quest'anno è stato decisivo. Sul Gabon non mi esprimo ma onestamente mi sembra che non si possa davvero parlare di una roba del genere. È stato tantissime volte decisivo e in nazionale ha comunque fatto 25 gol in poco più di 50 partite. Non mi sembrano proprio pochi...e in questa coppa d'Africa sbaglio p ha fatto 2 gol in 3 partite? Pochi? Col Gabon? Poi non ha passato il primo turno quindi é tutta colpa sua? Non capisco...non mi sembra molto oggettivo come parere


----------



## albydigei (8 Luglio 2017)

Comunque credo che Sabatini e Mirabelli capiscano di calcio un pochino più di qualunque utente dentro in questo forum, e se entrambi hanno sempre spinto moltissimo per averlo in rosa, un motivo ci sarà... Il resto sono chiacchere inutili.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Io però vorrei capire chi dice che Auba è tecnicamente forte che partite ha visto.
> Se mi dite che è veloce e che ha fatto tanti gol vi dico verissimo, se mi dite che è tecnicamente forte mi permetto di dissentire. Inoltre vorrei ricordare che questo è anche in grado di sbagliare gol incredibile eh...
> La vera differenza sta nel fatto che stiamo costruendo una rosa molto forte tecnicamente e potrebbe anche andar bene, per me comunque questo in Italia farebbe molta fatica.



Incommentabile....CR7 non sbaglia gol? Mi sa che te non hai mai visto giocare Aubameyang....ma manco su Youtube eh


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2017)

Dobbiamo veramente discutere della bontà di un eventuale acquisto come quello di Aubameyang?
Dopo che abbiam fatto estati di mercato con Menez falso nueve, ritorno di Balotelli al posto del ritorno di Ibra, Luiz Adriano in coppia con Bacca, e Matri pupillo di Allegri?

Se arrivasse Aubameyang, ci sarebbe solo da commuoversi dopo tutti gli pseudo attaccanti arrivati negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION]
> Perdonami ma no...Aubameyang é stato decisivo nel BVB tantissime volte e se non ricordo male vinse grazie a suoi gol una supercoppa di Germania contro il Bayern di Guardiola quando Pierre era appena arrivato in Germania e pure nella finale di coppa di Germania di quest'anno è stato decisivo. Sul Gabon non mi esprimo ma onestamente mi sembra che non si possa davvero parlare di una roba del genere. È stato tantissime volte decisivo e in nazionale ha comunque fatto 25 gol in poco più di 50 partite. Non mi sembrano proprio pochi...e in questa coppa d'Africa sbaglio p ha fatto 2 gol in 3 partite? Pochi? Col Gabon? Poi non ha passato il primo turno quindi é tutta colpa sua? Non capisco...non mi sembra molto oggettivo come parere



Ho seguito tutte le partite della Coppa d'Africa ed in quei 270 minuti Aubemayang è stato tutto quello che non dico un leader, ma anche solo un giocatore di squadra non deve essere.

Si è lamentato continuamente perché non riceveva rifornimenti, finiva pigramente in fuorigioco e lì rimaneva, era irritante nel manovrare e dialogare coi compagni non migliorandoli, tirava indietro la gamba nel contrasto e non rincorreva avversari, ha sbagliato gol clamorosi sotto porta che potevano cambiare l'inerzia di un paese.

Ha segnato da un metro a porta vuota e su rigore, con una squadra ed un popolo che pendeva dalle sue prestazioni.

Poi ci mancherebbe, nessuno al mondo può negare i suoi istinti formidabili in area, la sua agilità fuori media in relazione alle leve lunghe e la sua capacità di andare in profondità, tutte cose nelle quali eccelle e che gli permettono di finalizzare il grande lavoro dei compagni a Dortmund.

E nessuno al mondo in senso assoluto preferisce Bacca o Menez a lui.
Così come credo che se fosse arrivato a 38 milioni, 3.5 netti, magari a 25 anni invece di 28, in una squadra che non ha tutta l'amalgama da creare, in una squadra che non ha l'obbligo del profilo basso, in una squadra che è già rodata per i massimi livelli, penso che anche il più critico qui sarebbe stato entusiasta o giù di lì.

Ma in questo momento storico, finanziario e tecnico, a quelle cifre, in questa squadra, alle nostre esigenze, con questi compagni nuovi, era tutto quello che avrei evitato.


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2017)

Vorrei anche ricordare che questo signore negli ultimi 3 anni ha fatto 104 gol, 104 gol in 144 partite!!!!!!

Ma poi io lo vedo il Dortmund, è la mia seconda squadra, li adoro, soprattutto quest'ultimo anno il Dortmund ha avuto alti e bassi paurosi, Gotze fermo per problemi lunghi, Reus è sempre rotto, Schurrle fa pena; le sue salvezze sono stati i giovani, ma essendo o giovanissimi non hanno potuto reggere sempre il ritmo come dei giocatori esperti (direi anche giustamente).

L'unico che non ha mai avuto un calo è Pierre, tantissime partite questo anno se non ci metteva lo zampino lui le avrebbero tutte perse, questo è un giocatore che riesce a trascinarsi la squadra da solo, se poi ha un Dembelè in forma allora te ne fa 3 a partita, e nel nostro caso con alle sue spalle Suso calhanoglu e jack può far altro che bene.

Aggiungeteci che conosce la serie A e che tornerebbe nel suo Milan, fantastico!


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Io potrei dirti però contro Guinea-Bissau e Burkina Faso, dai su...
> 
> I gol non si contano, ma si pesano. E chi ha visto più volte Aubameyang a Dortmund in partite intere conosce bene questo aspetto nel suo gioco, come [MENTION=3096]Mic[/MENTION] qui sopra purtroppo ricorda.
> 
> ...



Djerry.. posso anche esser d'accordo. Ma il colpo mediatico (il cosiddetto big) serve.. anche andando in altri ruoli chi puoi prendere?
Se dici Modric o Auba ti dico il primo. Ma viene? Lo lasciano?
Sanchez o Cavani vengono? JR10 vale quella cifra? 
Radja? Lewa o Suarez? Kane?
Auba è un top (poco da dire perché almeno per la stampa saremmo poco sotto la Juve) ed è l'unico che potrebbe venire?


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ho seguito tutte le partite della Coppa d'Africa ed in quei 270 minuti Aubemayang è stato tutto quello che non dico un leader, ma anche solo un giocatore di squadra non deve essere.
> 
> Si è lamentato continuamente perché non riceveva rifornimenti, finiva pigramente in fuorigioco e lì rimaneva, era irritante nel manovrare e dialogare coi compagni non migliorandoli, tirava indietro la gamba nel contrasto e non rincorreva avversari, ha sbagliato gol clamorosi sotto porta che potevano cambiare l'inerzia di un paese.
> 
> ...



Non ti basare sulla coppa d'Africa, non c'entra assolutamente niente quella competizione con il calcio serio. Non scherziamo


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ho seguito tutte le partite della Coppa d'Africa ed in quei 270 minuti Aubemayang è stato tutto quello che non dico un leader, ma anche solo un giocatore di squadra non deve essere.
> 
> Si è lamentato continuamente perché non riceveva rifornimenti, finiva pigramente in fuorigioco e lì rimaneva, era irritante nel manovrare e dialogare coi compagni non migliorandoli, tirava indietro la gamba nel contrasto e non rincorreva avversari, ha sbagliato gol clamorosi sotto porta che potevano cambiare l'inerzia di un paese.
> 
> ...


Lo sai che hai quasi descritto l'ibra degli ultimi europei (o in generale l'ibra delle competizioni internazionali) o il messi degli ultimi mondiali o il CR7 del Portogallo (Ultimo europeo compreso vinto senza che lui facesse NULLA) per tutta la competizione?


----------



## Mic (8 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io farei una porcata immensa. Spingerei affinché l'Atletico Madrid possa riprendere Diego Costa, lo prenderei in prestito fino a gennaio per tenerlo "allenato" (perché l'Atletico non può tesserarlo fino all'anno prossimo), dopodiché appena Diego Costa esce da Casa Milan faccio entrare Zlatan a firmare e prendere il posto dello spagnolo





albydigei ha scritto:


> 3 stagioni BUONE... Ma voi non avete mai visto una partita di sto qua al Dortmund.





neoxes ha scritto:


> Ibra nella Svezia fa sempre bene, la differenza coi compagni è quella.





Djerry ha scritto:


> Io potrei dirti però contro Guinea-Bissau e Burkina Faso, dai su...
> 
> I gol non si contano, ma si pesano. E chi ha visto più volte Aubameyang a Dortmund in partite intere conosce bene questo aspetto nel suo gioco, come [MENTION=3096]Mic[/MENTION] qui sopra purtroppo ricorda.
> 
> ...





krull ha scritto:


> Incommentabile....CR7 non sbaglia gol? Mi sa che te non hai mai visto giocare Aubameyang....ma manco su Youtube eh



Rispetto per le opinioni altrui grazie.


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Djerry.. posso anche esser d'accordo. Ma il colpo mediatico (il cosiddetto big) serve.. anche andando in altri ruoli chi puoi prendere?
> Se dici Modric o Auba ti dico il primo. Ma viene? Lo lasciano?
> Sanchez o Cavani vengono? JR10 vale quella cifra?
> Radja? Lewa o Suarez? Kane?
> Auba è un top (poco da dire perché almeno per la stampa saremmo poco sotto la Juve) ed è l'unico che potrebbe venire?



La risposta è semplice: creiamo noi il big! 
Che fretta abbiamo di prendercelo, specie a quelle cifre e con un amalgama tutta da inventare?

Se abbiamo quei soldi dovremmo allungare ulteriormente la rosa con chi pensiamo possa nel giro di un anno diventare all'altezza di un big, ovvero esattamente il mercato che stiamo facendo.

Per esempio io sento dire che Andre Silva è acerbo, lo conosco poco e devo dire che col Portogallo in effetti mi ha fatto questa sensazione, ma al tempo stesso non posso fare a meno di notare che il portoghese se gira le due viti giuste ha tutto per diventare un top senza alcun dubbio.

Discorso simile per Dolberg dell'Ajax o Schick: in questo nostro anno particolarissimo io invece di Aubemayang avrei creato per esempio un reparto con quei tre, e stai certo che già a gennaio avremmo avuto in mano due se non tre big di cui tutti avrebbero parlato e di cui si vendono magliette in Cina.
Potendo nel frattempo lottare per un terzo-quarto posto senza alcuno stress, e poi tra 12 mesi si vede se i big non vengono.

Invece ora siamo svelati, le pentole sono scoperte, non possiamo più nasconderci: se Aubameyang sarà, come minimo si deve lottare per lo Scudetto fino a maggio. Ed io avrei decisamente evitato, perché tutto questo entusiasmo potrebbe rivoltarsi contro di noi, contro Montella e contro i ragazzi, tra cui lo stesso Pierre.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Rispetto per le opinioni altrui grazie.


Opinioni si mistificazioni della realtà no

Grazie


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Scusa....mi dai un opinione sulla finale di Uefa a proposito della prestazione di Dolberg? Te la do io....uno schifo...per cortesia noi dobbiamo tornare in Champions, la creazione di top Player in casa la facciamo fare all'Atalanta di turno. Non puoi dare un opinione positiva su Dolberg Schick o Silva e non su Aubameyang. Sei preoccupato del lato economico? Questo si paga da solo in merchandising e stadio. Non siamo al livello dello United ok però almeno il 40/50 % dei costi verrebbero coperti da quello. Ripeto...in Cina non lo volevano per caso a quelle cifre...


----------



## neoxes (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La risposta è semplice: creiamo noi il big!
> Che fretta abbiamo di prendercelo, specie a quelle cifre e con un amalgama tutta da inventare?
> 
> Se abbiamo quei soldi dovremmo allungare ulteriormente la rosa con chi pensiamo possa nel giro di un anno diventare all'altezza di un big, ovvero esattamente il mercato che stiamo facendo.
> ...



Amen!


----------



## Mic (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Opinioni si mistificazioni della realtà no
> 
> Grazie


 
Perdonami, la realtà sarebbe quindi la tua opinione? Se così fosse lascio perdere e non insisto con questo discorso.
Inoltre sei libero di non rispondere, evitando così inutili provocazioni.
Saluti.


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scusa....mi dai un opinione sulla finale di Uefa a proposito della prestazione di Dolberg? Te la do io....uno schifo...per cortesia noi dobbiamo tornare in Champions, la creazione di top Player in casa la facciamo fare all'Atalanta di turno. Non puoi dare un opinione positiva su Dolberg Schick o Silva e non su Aubameyang. Sei preoccupato del lato economico? Questo si paga da solo in merchandising e stadio. Non siamo al livello dello United ok però almeno il 40/50 % dei costi verrebbero coperti da quello. Ripeto...in Cina non lo volevano per caso a quelle cifre...



Noi quest'anno dovevamo tornare in Champions, non vincere la Champions.

Io ti posso tranquillamente dire che Aubameyang è più forte di tutti quelli citati, ovviamente. Ma con le cifre di Aubameyang ne prendi 2 di quelli, con 8 anni in meno ciascuno, ed è tutto quello di cui abbiamo bisogno nella nostra situazione.

Sul lato economico io non maneggio a sufficienza il discorso commerciale, quindi prendo atto delle cifre che proponi. Però il fatto che stesse per andare in Cina, più che entusiasmarmi per il lato merchandising, mi preoccupa sul lato sportivo e sulle sue ambizioni personali.

P.S.: io parlavo ovviamente di indizio nella Coppa d'Africa, ci manca solo che consideri determinante per il giudizio di un giocatore la sua esperienza in una competizione del genere  Ma nello scouting report completo e fatto bene, quelle partite incidono a formare una valutazione.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Noi quest'anno dovevamo tornare in Champions, non vincere la Champions.
> 
> Io ti posso tranquillamente dire che Aubameyang è più forte di tutti quelli citati, ovviamente. Ma con le cifre di Aubameyang ne prendi 2 di quelli, con 8 anni in meno ciascuno, ed è tutto quello di cui abbiamo bisogno nella nostra situazione.
> 
> ...



Ancora...anche Diego Costa era ad un passo dalla Cina....schifi pure lui? Ancora...CR7 ha ricevuto un offerta assurda dalla Cina e (parole sue) tutto puó essere....schifi pure lui? Tu discuti di 3 partite in coppa d'Africa a fronte di 70 di una stagione col BVB . Non ti sembra riduttivo e un attimo forzato? Dal punto di vista commerciale basta conteggiare i followers sui social nei paese orientali....sai come lo united ha pagato il cartellino di Pogba? Con le maglie vendute di Ibra (dato reale). Poi tu dici di partire col profilo basso però sento che qualcuno si lamenta del profilo basso di Montella ed é un controsenso...io invece sono più Mirabelliano ossia come dichiarato al CDS il giorno dopo la conferenza su Donnarumma.. .noi siamo il Milan. Chi viene al Milan deve capire che noi giochiamo sempre per vincere tutte le competizioni alle quali partecipiamo.. .parole sue. Basta profilo basso, basta. Ben vengano i campioni strapagati. La politica societaria é anche di rilancio immediato mediaticamente e questo non può avvenire almeno a livello di merchandising con Andre Silva Schick o Dolberg.. ..


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Perdonami, la realtà sarebbe quindi la tua opinione? Se così fosse lascio perdere e non insisto con questo discorso.
> Inoltre sei libero di non rispondere, evitando così inutili provocazioni.
> Saluti.


Certo che no ma dire che Aubameyang tecnicamente non sia valido é una mistificazione della realtà e questo è oggettivo

Saluti


----------



## Mic (8 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io farei una porcata immensa. Spingerei affinché l'Atletico Madrid possa riprendere Diego Costa, lo prenderei in prestito fino a gennaio per tenerlo "allenato" (perché l'Atletico non può tesserarlo fino all'anno prossimo), dopodiché appena Diego Costa esce da Casa Milan faccio entrare Zlatan a firmare e prendere il posto dello spagnolo





albydigei ha scritto:


> 3 stagioni BUONE... Ma voi non avete mai visto una partita di sto qua al Dortmund.





neoxes ha scritto:


> Ibra nella Svezia fa sempre bene, la differenza coi compagni è quella.





Djerry ha scritto:


> Io potrei dirti però contro Guinea-Bissau e Burkina Faso, dai su...
> 
> I gol non si contano, ma si pesano. E chi ha visto più volte Aubameyang a Dortmund in partite intere conosce bene questo aspetto nel suo gioco, come [MENTION=3096]Mic[/MENTION] qui sopra purtroppo ricorda.
> 
> ...





krull ha scritto:


> Incommentabile....CR7 non sbaglia gol? Mi sa che te non hai mai visto giocare Aubameyang....ma manco su Youtube eh





krull ha scritto:


> Opinioni si mistificazioni della realtà no
> 
> Grazie





krull ha scritto:


> Certo che no ma dire che Aubameyang tecnicamente non sia valido é una mistificazione della realtà e questo è oggettivo
> 
> Saluti


Siamo sempre lì, chi detiene la verità assoluta? Tu? Oggettivo per te, quindi soggettivo.
Comunque usciamo da questo discorso e speriamo che chiunque arrivi faccia bene. Saluti e forza Milan.


----------



## albydigei (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Noi quest'anno dovevamo tornare in Champions, non vincere la Champions.
> 
> Io ti posso tranquillamente dire che Aubameyang è più forte di tutti quelli citati, ovviamente. Ma con le cifre di Aubameyang ne prendi 2 di quelli, con 8 anni in meno ciascuno, ed è tutto quello di cui abbiamo bisogno nella nostra situazione.
> 
> ...



Ambizioni personali che l'hanno fatto rifiutare una proposta da 30 milioni all'anno per rimanere in europa con uno stipendio 3 volte inferiore


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

No....oggettivo per TUTTI gli addetti ai lavori....Mirabelli compreso....Ma tutti gli addetti ai lavori sono pirla...


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La risposta è semplice: creiamo noi il big!
> Che fretta abbiamo di prendercelo, specie a quelle cifre e con un amalgama tutta da inventare?
> 
> Se abbiamo quei soldi dovremmo allungare ulteriormente la rosa con chi pensiamo possa nel giro di un anno diventare all'altezza di un big, ovvero esattamente il mercato che stiamo facendo.
> ...



Dimentichi però un aspetto, quello non di campo ma più societario.
Qiesra società ha bisogno del big anche per aspetti economici, per il merchandising.. e oltretutto a livello mediatico sarebbe il sigillo finale per urlare a tutti che siamo tornati e zittire gli ultimi scettici (Sky su tutti)


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

Leggo opinioni strane su Aubameyang, negative... Ci sta tutto per carità, ma parliamo di un attaccante super con una media di goal a partita tra le più alte in Europa e da tre anni ormai... Uno che ha sostituito Lewandowski segnando ancora più di lui.

Sulla cifra dell'investimento ai può anche discutere certo ma i grandi attaccanti costano quelle cifre, come lukaku o morata o punte di quel livello.

Io credo che dopo poche partite diventerebbe l'idolo di san siro.


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2017)

A 70 mln ci possiamo arrivare senza problemi, rateizzi ovviamente e puoi permetterti uno da 70 mln ora piuttosto che un Kalinic quest'anno e un altro Kalinic l'anno prossimo.
L'investimento lo recuperi senza problemi nel giro di un paio di anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La risposta è semplice: creiamo noi il big!
> Che fretta abbiamo di prendercelo, specie a quelle cifre e con un amalgama tutta da inventare?
> 
> Se abbiamo quei soldi dovremmo allungare ulteriormente la rosa con chi pensiamo possa nel giro di un anno diventare all'altezza di un big, ovvero esattamente il mercato che stiamo facendo.
> ...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 luglio, Yonghong Li è pronto a tirar fuori un extra budget per rafforzare ulteriormente il Milan. Nel mirino Aubameyang e Kalinic. Non è escluso che i due possano arrivare insieme. Il gabonese è corteggiato da Tianjin di Cannavaro, che ha acquistato Modeste ma che vorrebbe mettere a segno un altro colpo. La luxury tax cinese è stata ammorbidita ma a favore del Milan c'è il tappo in merito all'impiego dei calciatori che non sono cinese. Il Milan spera ovviamente che Aubameyang non vada in Cina per tentare l'assalto.
> 
> La Stampa: Aubameyang ha detto NO ai cinesi del Tianjin. Il Milan può ancora sognare l'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Il Borussia Dortmund, però, chiede 75 milioni di euro per lasciarlo partire.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Aubameyang non sembra per nulla voglioso di andare in Cina. La trattativa con il Milan resta complicatissima per i costì e per il possibile inserimento di altri club: PSG e Chelsea su tutti. Il Dortmund per cederlo chiede 80 milioni, l'offerta fatta dal Tianjin. Soldi che il Milan potrebbe raccogliere in parte, 50 milioni, attraverso le cessioni di Lapadula, Niang e Bacca. Il 18 luglio si terrà un'amichevole tra il Milan ed il Dortmund. Potrebbe essere un faccia a faccia tra le due dirigenze per fare un primo sondaggio e capirne di più. Ma la trattativa sarà lunga. Ma il Milan non abbandonerà comunque la pista Kalinic.



Io comunque un sospettino che sia un bluff ce l'ho. Sembra quasi scontato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2017)

Tutto meglio di Bacca hahahaha 
chissà se arriverà uno dei 2 (Aubameyang-Belotti) ?
rischiamo di fare papiri di questioni tecniche tattiche,ma alla fine ci rimane il cerino in mano x entrambi e ne prendiamo un'altro XD 

speriamo di no.. cmq punta + kalinic sono scettico.. 
preferirei prendere un cc in + che il croato come panchinaro


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Tutto meglio di Bacca hahahaha
> chissà se arriverà uno dei 2 (Aubameyang-Belotti) ?
> rischiamo di fare papiri di questioni tecniche tattiche,ma alla fine ci rimane il cerino in mano x entrambi e ne prendiamo un'altro XD
> 
> ...



Stanno resettando la rosa.
Ed era ora.


----------



## Djerry (8 Luglio 2017)

La cosa suggestiva di queste nostre polemiche interne, è che le stiamo facendo sulla bontà o meno di un'operazione da 125 milioni dopo aver speso 150 milioni circa per altri 7 giocatori. 

Sembra di vivere una realtà parallela anche solo tornando a 3-4 mesi fa


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La cosa suggestiva di queste nostre polemiche interne, è che le stiamo facendo sulla bontà o meno di un'operazione da 125 milioni dopo aver speso 150 milioni circa per altri 7 giocatori.
> 
> Sembra di vivere una realtà parallela anche solo tornando a 3-4 mesi fa



Sembra un sogno...un anno fa parlavamo di Gomez e di Betancour....


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io comunque un sospettino che sia un bluff ce l'ho. Sembra quasi scontato.






Infatti secondo me prenderemo Belotti. Aubameyang è lo specchietto per le allodole.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti secondo me prenderemo Belotti. Aubameyang è lo specchietto per le allodole.




Si ma non non alle cifre di Cairo....alla metà ok 70/100 è davvero troppo anche se in fondo anche a me piacerebbe da matti...


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si ma non non alle cifre di Cairo....alla metà ok 70/100 è davvero troppo anche se in fondo anche a me piacerebbe da matti...



Comunque una cosa è certa, non prendono Zapata ne per farlo giocare in coppia con Belotti ne per farli alternare.. quindi..


----------



## ralf (8 Luglio 2017)

Qui ci sono tutti i 31 goals di Aubameyang in Bundes, certo che il BVB se non entra in porta con la palla non è contento .


----------



## babsodiolinter (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti secondo me prenderemo Belotti. Aubameyang è lo specchietto per le allodole.



Magari!!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Qui ci sono tutti i 31 goals di Aubameyang in Bundes, certo che il BVB se non entra in porta con la palla non è contento .



Mamma mia che forte Dembele..


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2017)

*Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, il Milan coltiva ancora speranze di poter ingaggiare Aubameyang, la difficoltà più grande è rappresentata dall'ingaggio del giocatore e dalle cifre che le concorrenti, PSG su tutti, potrebbe mettere sul piatto. *


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, il Milan coltiva ancora speranze di poter ingaggiare Aubameyang, la difficoltà più grande è rappresentata dall'ingaggio del giocatore e dalle cifre che le concorrenti, PSG su tutti, potrebbe mettere sul piatto. *



Ma le mettessero ste cifre almeno..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Luglio 2017)

il problema dell'ingaggio è solo una boiata...prende 4,5 al Dortmund...ha rifiutato 30 milioni l'anno dalla Cina (30 santo dio  )...ergo i soldi non sono il suo primo pensiero...ovvio che almeno 8/9 devi darglieli per forza ma se non alzi il monte ingaggi non arriverà mai certe gente...se il Psg lo voleva avrebbe già offerto cifre elevate sia al club che al giocatore...evidentemente non è una loro priorità...


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Hanno Cavani non vedo perché dovrebbero prendere Aubameyang. Oltretutto non sembra interessarvi nemmeno


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, il Milan coltiva ancora speranze di poter ingaggiare Aubameyang, la difficoltà più grande è rappresentata dall'ingaggio del giocatore e dalle cifre che le concorrenti, PSG su tutti, potrebbe mettere sul piatto. *



Io mi auguro che sappiano bene cosa fare. Spendere 160 mln complessivamente tra ingaggio e cartellino per un solo giocatore, soprattutto in attacco con un centrocampo che andrebbe rifondato, per me è folle. Penso e mi auguro che stiano pensando anche a quel reparto. Il solo Biglia non basta.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che sappiano bene cosa fare. Spendere 160 mln complessivamente tra ingaggio e cartellino per un solo giocatore, soprattutto in attacco con un centrocampo che andrebbe rifondato, per me è folle. Penso e mi auguro che stiano pensando anche a quel reparto. Il solo Biglia non basta.



Oltre a Biglia e Kessié, che devi prendere? Arriverà qualche riserva, magari anche un giovane particolarmente interessante, ma il trio di centrocampo è praticamente composto.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti secondo me prenderemo Belotti. Aubameyang è lo specchietto per le allodole.



Da quel che so io (per quel che vale, chiaramente), Mirabelli è fissato con Aubameyang. 
Ci sarebbe comunque da fare 50 giri di corsa attorno a San Siro se arrivasse uno dei due. Comunque vada si cadrebbe in piedi.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oltre a Biglia e Kessié, che devi prendere? Arriverà qualche riserva, magari anche un giovane particolarmente interessante, ma il trio di centrocampo è praticamente composto.



che devi prendere? vorrei solo ricordare che abbiamo questo centrocampo attualmente: Kessie,Locatelli,Sosa,Montolivo,Bertolacci,Zanellato, Jose Mauri.
E tu mi vuoi dire che con il solo Biglia siamo apposto così?


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che sappiano bene cosa fare. Spendere 160 mln complessivamente tra ingaggio e cartellino per un solo giocatore, soprattutto in attacco con un centrocampo che andrebbe rifondato, per me è folle. Penso e mi auguro che stiano pensando anche a quel reparto. Il solo Biglia non basta.



A parte che sta moda di fare grossi i numeri calcolando cartellino ed ingaggip.lordo tutto insieme senza considerare ammortamenti diritti d'immagine eccetera non la capisco...detto questo...allora spendiamone 50 (secondo i tupi calcoli tutto incluso)per Kalinic é meglio? Spenderne 120 pet Belotti é meglio? O 200 per Morata? O meglio ancora...teniamoci Bacca e Lapadula e basta cosí in Champions ci andiamo nei sogni


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> A parte che sta moda di fare grossi i numeri calcolando cartellino ed ingaggip.lordo tutto insieme senza considerare ammortamenti diritti d'immagine eccetera non la capisco...detto questo...allora spendiamone 50 (secondo i tupi calcoli tutto incluso)per Kalinic é meglio? Spenderne 120 pet Belotti é meglio? O 200 per Morata? O meglio ancora...teniamoci Bacca e Lapadula e basta cosí in Champions ci andiamo nei sogni



se pensi che i soldi siano infiniti ti sveglierai sudato prima o poi. Non ho mai scritto che dobbiamo per forza prendere kalinic, ma ho sempre detto che preferirei stravolgere il centrocampo anche nelle seconde linee, perché è lì il fulcro del gioco di una squadra. E' lì che si fa la differenza vera. Vai a fare il confronto con quello di Roma, Napoli, Juve e vedremo Inter. Se prendessimo Aubameyang più altri centrocampisti allora ok, ma siccome non credo alle favole, deduco che qualcosa andrà sacrificato. E tra i due mali scelgo il minore onestamente. Senza considerare che ancora ci mancherebbero due ali.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, il Milan coltiva ancora speranze di poter ingaggiare Aubameyang, la difficoltà più grande è rappresentata dall'ingaggio del giocatore e dalle cifre che le concorrenti, PSG su tutti, potrebbe mettere sul piatto. *



Secondo Sky Sports Germany è arrivata un'offerta del Chelsea di 80 milioni.
Se gli offrono pure 10 milioni d'ingaggio, lo possiamo salutare.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky Sports Germany è arrivata un'offerta del Chelsea di 80 milioni.
> Se gli offrono pure 10 milioni d'ingaggio, lo possiamo salutare.



Andato allora....rimangono Belotti Diego Costa e ancora Morata....


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky Sports Germany è arrivata un'offerta del Chelsea di 80 milioni.
> Se gli offrono pure 10 milioni d'ingaggio, lo possiamo salutare.



rilanciano una notizia del Daily Expresse che a sua volta rilancia una notizia del Corriere dello SPort.
Lasciamo perdere.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> rilanciano una notizia del Daily Expresse che a sua volta rilancia una notizia del Corriere dello SPort.
> Lasciamo perdere.



Ah meno male


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che devi prendere? vorrei solo ricordare che abbiamo questo centrocampo attualmente: Kessie,Locatelli,Sosa,Montolivo,Bertolacci,Zanellato, Jose Mauri.
> E tu mi vuoi dire che con il solo Biglia siamo apposto così?



Di sicuro arrivano altri centrocampisti, ma Bonaventura, Biglia (se arriva) e Kessie rappresentano la linea titolare. 
Gli altri che arriveranno saranno un mix tra giovani molto interessanti, riserve alla Sturaro e giocatori d'esperienza.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]

Io vedo anche Dzeko Icardi e Mertens nelle squadre che hai citato tu...sono assolutamente d'accordo che serve il centrocampo forte però non mi sembra ci siano in giro giocatori abbordabili che ti facciano svoltare...ti prego non dirmi Fabregas Modric o Naingolan perché lí ti dovresti svegliare tu tutto sudato...Goretzka? É del Bayern e costa quanto i primi 3...altri?


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ah meno male


Meno male....si spera ancora


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> rilanciano una notizia del Daily Expresse che a sua volta rilancia una notizia del Corriere dello SPort.
> Lasciamo perdere.



Speriamo.
Il Chelsea deve calmare Conte con l'acquisto di un big...
Prendano Morata e non ci rompano


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di sicuro arrivano altri centrocampisti, ma Bonaventura, Biglia (se arriva) e Kessie rappresentano la linea titolare.
> Gli altri che arriveranno saranno un mix tra giovani molto interessanti, riserve alla Sturaro e giocatori d'esperienza.



Beh dovessero arrivare altri centrocampisti ok. La mia paura è invece che scucendo ipoteticamente tutti quei soldi per Aubame rimarremmo con gli spicci. 



krull ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]
> 
> Io vedo anche Dzeko Icardi e Mertens nelle squadre che hai citato tu...sono assolutamente d'accordo che serve il centrocampo forte però non mi sembra ci siano in giro giocatori abbordabili che ti facciano svoltare...ti prego non dirmi Fabregas Modric o Naingolan perché lí ti dovresti svegliare tu tutto sudato...Goretzka? É del Bayern e costa quanto i primi 3...altri?



Vero, ma allora l'investimento su André Silva è stata una caxxata. L'inter prese Icardi quando nessuno ci scommetteva due euro che sarebbe diventato importante. Idem Mertens addirittura perculato dagli stessi tifosi del Napoli. E Dzeko l'anno prima dire che ha fatto schifo è dire poco. Se investi 40 mln per A.Silva, vuol dire che credi nel suo potenziale. Allora tocca all'allenatore e alla società farlo rendere al meglio, mettendo una squadra competitiva che lo possa aiutare e allo stesso tempo migliorare. Cosa ne sappiamo se Silva diventa un grandissimo attaccante? 
Mi dirai noi abbiamo bisogno di certezze, e allora è stato sbagliato l'investimento per Silva. Si prendeva un altro giovane a cifre più contenute. 
Detto questo Dzeko ha fatto bene perché dietro aveva Naingollan, De Rossi, Strootman e salah. Mertens ha un napoli che gioca a meraviglia oltre che Insigne, Callejon, Hamsik, Zielinski ecc ecc. Non a caso andato Higuain Mertens si è trasformato in goleador. Ergo non è una questione solo di giocatori ma della squadra, anzi è quello il fattore in più. 
Prendiamo AUbame, e poi ci presentiamo con un centrocampo statico senza seconde linee importanti. Voglio vedere come rende. 
Se poi mi dite che stravolgeremo sia centrocampo che attacco allora ok. Ma ne dubito.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh dovessero arrivare altri centrocampisti ok. La mia paura è invece che scucendo ipoteticamente tutti quei soldi per Aubame rimarremmo con gli spicci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo in toto...aggiungo solo che però top a centrocampo a cifre diverse rispetto a quelle di Aubameyang non ce ne sono e in attacco avresti solo Silva che obiettivamente non è pronto anche a detta (velatamente) da Montella stesso. Rimangono appunto Bacca e Lapadula che non si sono dimostrati da Milan. Quindi a sto punto visto che a centrocampo non puoi prendere i top per i costi o perché qui non ci vengono o perché non li vendono perché non investire davanti?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto...aggiungo solo che però top a centrocampo a cifre diverse rispetto a quelle di Aubameyang non ce ne sono e in attacco avresti solo Silva che obiettivamente non è pronto anche a detta (velatamente) da Montella stesso. Rimangono appunto Bacca e Lapadula che non si sono dimostrati da Milan. Quindi a sto punto visto che a centrocampo non puoi prendere i top per i costi o perché qui non ci vengono o perché non li vendono perché non investire davanti?



non per forza top top, ma giovani e di grande talento. E comunque non lo sappiamo se non ci vengono.


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non per forza top top, ma giovani e di grande talento. E comunque non lo sappiamo se non ci vengono.



E ma tipo chi? Chi avresti in mente? Obiettivamente un Modric non viene mai Fabregas ci ha giá dato picche Naingolan costa quasi quanto Aubameyang e sarebbe un investimento assurdo considerato tutto Goretzka ho scritto prima...Ceballos é del Real...Vidal vale il discorso Naingollan cosí come Naby keita altri non saprei.. .Pellegrini mi piaceva e piaceva a Mirabelli ma ormai è andato..onrstamente non mi sembra ci sia molto altro...


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2017)

Cmq il titolo dice Aubameyang + Kalinic per cui chi non è contento del primo si accontenta del secondo


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

Io guarderei il video su instagram postato oggi mi pare...potrebbe essere interessante...


----------



## albydigei (8 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Io guarderei il video su instagram postato oggi mi pare...potrebbe essere interessante...



Di chi?


----------



## krull (8 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Di chi?




Pierre....non ho instagram e gira voce che sia intonato...se qualcuno può guardare..dovrebbe aver fatto una diretta video social...non so se esiste un podcast o roba simile non conosco Instagram


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che sappiano bene cosa fare. Spendere 160 mln complessivamente tra ingaggio e cartellino per un solo giocatore, soprattutto in attacco con un centrocampo che andrebbe rifondato, per me è folle. Penso e mi auguro che stiano pensando anche a quel reparto. Il solo Biglia non basta.




Parole sante


----------



## Tobi (8 Luglio 2017)

ma Eriksen?


----------



## Schism75 (9 Luglio 2017)

L'extra budget lo devono spendere a centrocampo.


----------



## MarcoUnico (9 Luglio 2017)

Eviterei assolutamente l'extra budget e mi concentrerei piuttosto sulle cessioni (bacca, niang, montolivo, paletta, lapadula, abate, de sciglio, vangioni).
E poi altre 2/3 entrate di buon/ottimo livello ma di prospettiva: niente calciatori affermati che abbiano costo salato e ingaggio elevato.

Dovendo ripartire quasi da 0 non abbiamo scelta...


----------

